# Bow Hunter Freestyle



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

let's make it easy on this clear as mud class.......

set up a full freestyle rig. then remove the lens from the sight and change the long front stab for one that is no longer than 12" overall length from the connection point of the bow. that's all it takes for this particular class and it's equipment 'restrictions'


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

You can have up to 5 fixed pins if you want to use a multi-pin sight.


----------



## Dnoll (Oct 14, 2013)

Okay thanks guys. As far as sights are concerned, what makes the most sense when shooting in this class at an outdoor tournament? single or multi-pin?


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

If you are shooting a standard field round (or any other outdoor round with varying yardages), you would want to use a multi-pin sight to cover the spread of yardages in the round. For a field round it would be 20 ft- 80 yards. The rules state that you cannot move your sight pins once the scoring starts. In an outdoor round you would be at a severe disadvantage using one pin that you cannot move.


----------



## zmanastronomy (Jan 29, 2013)

If you shoot BH class, you must use a fixed pin sight. Front stab that is no longer than 10", and a rear stab that does not extend rearward from the deepest part of the grip by 6".


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Allow me to correct some of the advice you are being given, shooting BHFS requires a 12" stabilizer as measured from the back of the bow (that is the part of the bow facing away from you) including any coupling device, as far as a rearward stabilizer it can be as long as you would like as long as it does not touch the archer. For Indoors you can you use a single pin sliding sight that once a tournament begins (scoring) you can not move, so using it outside would not be advisable. Outdoors you can use a 5 pin sight with a level and housing. Please contact your NFAA State Director to ask any questions . Hope this helps


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

For all the details: https://www.nfaausa.com/sites/default/files/2014-15 ConstByLaws.pdf


----------



## WV Tree Ninja (Jan 6, 2015)

IBO and every one needs to just end the freestyle part of the Hunter class. Reason one newbies get intimidated when showing up with a real hunting set up and yes they can shot their bow as is but never going to get newbies to come to shoots because of the feeling of having to buy all the gadgets and gizmos to feel competitive. Yes I know it is all about practicing etc. but this comes straight from newbies that I tried to get into competition shooting and hey we're just turned of by 38" bows counter balance etc.
I agree a hunter class should be pin or pins 8" stabilizer no longer a quiver with at least two arrows in the quiver. That's a hunter class no ifs and or butts. These groups of people agreed as a matter a fact this is what they said it should be.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

zmanastronomy said:


> If you shoot BH class, you must use a fixed pin sight. Front stab that is no longer than 10", and a rear stab that does not extend rearward from the deepest part of the grip by 6".


All the archery orgs with a "hunter" class (ASA, IBO and NFAA) that I know of allow 12" front stabbers. Back stabber specs vary between orgs.


----------



## Dnoll (Oct 14, 2013)

thank you all for the information, I appreciate it


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

5 fixed & cannot adjust any once you start the tournament. I have 20, 30, 40, 50 & 60. NFAA has classes for individuals Men/Women under 50. Seniors, Silver Seniors & Master Seniors (over 70). Release & or finger Division. Usually lots of competion in this class & a ton of fun. Me & some of the guys I shot with in BHFS (release) at the Nationals & State Shoots.


----------



## Matthew Warren (Oct 1, 2014)

Main thing is the front stabilizer, it has to be a STRAIGHT stabilizer measuring no more than 12-inches at any given time. This means from the front of the bow to the end of the weights. If you have a bushing on your bow to mount the stab like most do now days you have to include that in the measurement.


----------



## Astroguy (Oct 11, 2013)

WV Tree Ninja said:


> IBO and every one needs to just end the freestyle part of the Hunter class. Reason one newbies get intimidated when showing up with a real hunting set up and yes they can shot their bow as is but never going to get newbies to come to shoots because of the feeling of having to buy all the gadgets and gizmos to feel competitive. Yes I know it is all about practicing etc. but this comes straight from newbies that I tried to get into competition shooting and hey we're just turned of by 38" bows counter balance etc.
> I agree a hunter class should be pin or pins 8" stabilizer no longer a quiver with at least two arrows in the quiver. That's a hunter class no ifs and or butts. These groups of people agreed as a matter a fact this is what they said it should be.


To end Freestyle as it was started, would mean to stop release aids and sights. It is called Bowhunter Freestyle for release aids and to limit stabilizer length and sight pins to 5, kisser or a peep, but not both. Bowhunter Freestyle Limited is finger shot with the same rules. The first Bowhunter Class is sightless and fingers only. But that is not what drives the bowhunting economy.


----------

